

The time has come to ditch YAML for configuring Ruby - alxndr
http://blog.mojotech.com/post/40108629420/turtles-all-the-way-down

======
zoowar
But ruby programmers hate curly braces.

~~~
phasevar
In my dreams, I get to use Ruby with curly braces. Ahhhhh, the saved
keystrokes.

